# Game Thread- Blazers vs. Hornets



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Go!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Slow start...blazers not really sticking to an offensive plan......

16-9 Hornets. Struggling to get a good shot.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

so far jack has as many assists as paul! :whistling:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Webster gets another long shot!! Good Job martell!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

paul has 2 fouls..i love listening to the radio...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> so far jack has as many assists as paul! :whistling:


He just looks terrible doing it.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> He just looks terrible doing it.




not living in comcastonia i wouldn't know : )


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We can't defend the PERIMETER.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

One thing I've never understood.... Peja can't do anything but shoot 3's.... how does he get wide open?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA starting to heat up. 

Damn, we allowed 30+ points in the first...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> One thing I've never understood.... Peja can't do anything but shoot 3's.... how does he get wide open?



stepbacks and good release?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

James Jones nails the 3!

Still no offensive continunity.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sergio is killin' it!!!! Start S-Rod baby!!!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ahem.. 

See sig.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dayum!!!!!

FREE SERGIO!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

6:26 POR - J. Jack enters game for S. Rodriguez
6:37 POR - Personal foul on S. Rodriguez
6:48 POR - Turnover on S. Rodrigue

One turnover and a foul, and he's yanked. Nate, you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

nm


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

So far, Sergio has been far and away the best PG. He has the best instincts, is the youngest and simply makes more happen on the floor than Jack & Blake combined. He may make more mistakes, but more often than not his creativity is more positive than negative.

Jack drives me insane. He just isnt that good, and I think we should deal him before he looses value. Their are a number of PG starved teams who would overpay for him.

Nate has already realized that this team is the most effective when running, now he has to realize Jack is the least effecient at orchestrating the offense. Its insane how easily he pulls Sergio.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> So far, Sergio has been far and away the best PG. He has the best instincts, is the youngest and simply makes more happen on the floor than Jack & Blake combined. He may make more mistakes, but more often than not his creativity is more positive than negative.


One of the characteristics of a great PG is that he isn't afraid of making turnovers. Nate is affecting Sergio's game and is trying to make him into something he's not. Nash had seven turnovers last night; you think Nate would let him play in the fourth quarter?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Can you say "double standard?" Two consecutive turnovers, and two consecutive bad defensive possessions by Jack, and yet he still remains in the game.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jack comes in again and turns the ball over several times. I'd rather have LaFrenz play PG at this point.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

It's really odd when Sergio is playing well Nate will yank him for the smallest thing. When he's playing poorly Nate leaves him in the game to stink it up. Also in a few games I've noticed Nate bring in Sergio for half court shots at the buzzer (which I’ve never heard of happening). If I didn't think Nate was too professional for this, I'd almost accuse him of having a vendetta against one of his players.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

good to see LA getting some boards


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow, Jack has been the worst player on the floor. He is HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE I say. I would rather have Jeff McInnis at this point than Jack. Sergio, Blake, even Green I'd take over Jack. How long are people going to make excuses for Jack?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Speaking of horrible, who are these halftime guys? The color commentator is awful. He has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

While Jack has been playing poorly realize who he's going up AGAINST. 

Jack--Tony Parker and Chris Paul.
Sergio--bench players.

Just saying, but ya it seems like Sergio is playing well. Jack is having a rough week by having BOTH games against premier point guards.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone interested in watching the Blazers-Hornets game online? If so, PM me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Wow, Jack has been the worst player on the floor. He is HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE I say. I would rather have Jeff McInnis at this point than Jack. Sergio, Blake, even Green I'd take over Jack. How long are people going to make excuses for Jack?



if you want we could probably trade him for telfair right now :clap:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Just saying, but ya it seems like Sergio is playing well. Jack is having a rough week by having BOTH games against premier point guards.


Good point, but it also shows how insanley overrated Jack is defensivley. Right now, he is on par with Sergio defensivley. He simply is too slow to stay in front of fast PG's. I have been saying this for a while, but he simply sucks defensivley. Just because he is well built and kinda looks like Mike Tyson doesnt mean he can play tough D.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

BrooklynBaller said:


> Anyone interested in watching the Blazers-Hornets game online? If so, PM me and I'll send you the link.


Is this a webcast of the comcast broadcast or something else?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Speaking of horrible, who are these halftime guys? The color commentator is awful. He has no idea what he's talking about.


i'm watching another game!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> good to see LA getting some boards


Yeah, it is. Hopefully he remains aggressive...

Ed O.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

can we give channing some love 6pts 3 ast and no TOs


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Driew said:


> While Jack has been playing poorly realize who he's going up AGAINST.
> 
> Jack--Tony Parker and Chris Paul.
> Sergio--bench players.
> ...


Sergio took on Chris Paul in the 2nd half and scored on him.

Jack sould be sucking just as bad againt any PG in the NBA. Many of this turnovers are unforced.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Speaking of horrible, who are these halftime guys? The color commentator is awful. He has no idea what he's talking about.


sure you didn't accidentally turn to steven a. smith at halftime of the celtics game?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> if you want we could probably trade him for telfair right now :clap:


Haha. I dunno... it's still early, but MN is winning and Telfair started at the PG spot for them.



Ed O.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Driew said:


> Is this a webcast of the comcast broadcast or something else?


I have NBA League Pass so get the links to the games online.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> can we give channing some love 6pts 3 ast and no TOs


Do we really want him shooting 18 footers early in the shot clock? I mean, if he's going to shoot them, I hope he makes them. But man he has terrible shot selection.

Ed O.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Can we get Aldridge involved, please?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jarret Jack You Are Killing Me


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

71-55 
this is sad.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy with 17.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy is the only guy with double figures. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jesus, ANOTHER 3 by New Orleans


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

new orleans dropping treys


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, are they shooting the lights out or what? Are we not covering at all or are they just hitting them regardless?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Aldridge had that board. Just needs a little more strength.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Man, are they shooting the lights out or what? Are we not covering at all or are they just hitting them regardless?


Can't have Webster helping on Paul when he's supposed to cover Peja. Outlaw's gotta do the double teaming as he guarding Ryan Bowen.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

6 FT attempts so far for the Blazers with only 6 3 pointers attempted.

What gives? Bad reffing or jump shots? I wish I could watch to try and decipher this mystery.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jump shots. Bad offensive flow.

I want LaMarcus to post up dammit. What's our points in the paint?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Another 3!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LaMarcus just missed from 3 feet away. COME ON. DUNK THAT BALL


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Nobody commands double-teams for the Blazers... not many easy shots for the Blazers as a result.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

good D by martell forcing the 24 sec on C. Paul


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

13 point 3rd Quarter?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Xericx said:


> Jump shots. Bad offensive flow.
> 
> I want LaMarcus to post up dammit. What's our points in the paint?



Well, none of our point guards can get him the ball in good position as they're all scared of getting turnovers.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What's up with that Oden commercial to sell Blazer tickets????


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Well, none of our point guards can get him the ball in good position as they're all scared of getting turnovers.


He looks weak there tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Nobody commands double-teams for the Blazers... not many easy shots for the Blazers as a result.
> 
> Ed O.


interesting


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frye posts up, gets BLOCKED by Hilton armstrong. At least he was more agreessive on the post. Then a high post brick after that


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

get a freakin' BOARD someone. this is bush league basketball.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You know, we might not miss Zach's scoring but we sure as heck miss his rebounding, especially on offense.

This is one of the softest rebounding Blazer teams I've ever seen. 

I'm also very disappointed with Nate McMillain's ability to adjust his offense and defense. MB and Rice said at the beginning of the game the Hornets changed their defensive assignments and it sure seems like McMillain has been scratching his head since the opening tip. 

We need a veteran point guard in the worst way.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Watching a blow out is bad enough, listening to one really sucks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Have we been playing zone all night?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> We need a veteran point guard in the worst way.



I think we need a banger type of PF. Someone like an Ed Najera..someone who will scrap for rebounds. SOFT SOFT SOFT.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

James Jones with another 3!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

what the hell was the 3, Sergio? That was bad. 

hah. yank him Nate!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Xericx said:


> I think we need a banger type of PF. Someone like an Ed Najera..someone who will scrap for rebounds. SOFT SOFT SOFT.


Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

nice to see Pryzbilla with the nicest low post move of the night right there.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Steve Blake and the starters are playing in the blow-out....preview of tomorrow night?

hope so.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jannero Pargo is torching us. ew.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought we were going to play better D?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like hornets shooting practice.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Xericx said:


> What's up with that Oden commercial to sell Blazer tickets????


Comcast is a terrible network? That would be my guess.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

PapaG said:


> Comcast is a terrible network? That would be my guess.


Its a blazers-commercial....dunno....used the yardbarker footage of oden talking into the camcorder.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pargo is the next Jordan!!!!!

that was an And1


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

at least we can be thankful we aren't nets fans tonight :dead:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I want less Channing French Frye and more Raef LaFrentz.

Less Jarrett Jack and more Taureen Green. Jack can't defend worth crap. 

We should also play James Jones more...anything to improve our defense.

I also think we should loose the Blake/Rodriguez back court. Instead, start Blake at PG, and bring Jack off the bench as a SG.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Who's MB kidding? "Jarrett has played very well these past two games..."


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Z. Randolph 40MIN 10-23 1-2FT 14RB 3AS 2ST 1BL 3 21PTS


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Z. Randolph 40MIN 10-23 1-2FT 14RB 3AS 2ST 1BL 3 21PTS



and the knicks lost giving up 110 to a team that scored 74 in their last game. deja vu.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> I want less Channing French Frye and more Raef LaFrentz.



And I want to time-travel to 2009. Time to get intoxicated and forget this game ever happened. As well as your remark about more LaFrentz...:lol:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> and the knicks lost giving up 110 to a team that scored 74 in their last game. deja vu.



Are you trying to say that our defense has improved? 

Second question: Are you insane?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> and the knicks lost giving up 110 to a team that scored 74 in their last game. deja vu.


Exactly. He can be a 20/10 player all he wants, but it doesn't do squat if it doesn't help the team. He's still a black hole from what I've seen.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Are you trying to say that our defense has improved?



no lol. i'm saying dumping zach was the right move if we ever want to improve our defense.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> and the knicks lost giving up 110 to a team that scored 74 in their last game. deja vu.


Yep. I'm sure we woulda lost by 30 tonight if we'd have had Zach.

"Addition by subtraction" whittled it down to 20!

Ed O.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

this thread is hilarious

the blazers are the youngest team in the league. They've added new players into the rotation, and have played their first two games on the road.

Anybody with common sense would know they would struggle at the first of this season. That they have.

it's not time to start throwing players under the bus, especially considering that tonight's game seemed to be a 'team' effort to look bad.

The hornets simply outworked portland and Nate's zone defense schemes aren't working. Expected outcome with that in mind


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ouch! There is a slap of reality across the face.

This wasn't San Antonio at their home opener, it was the hornets. It was suppose to be a game that would continue to make the national media say "watch those Blazers, they are young, full of talent and play hard every night."

It's only one game, but I was hoping this would be the game that would say that this is what all the buzz has been about.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Something I'd like to see is Sergio with the first unit. How about having a real SG at that spot instead of Blake? He seems to be productive with guys like Outlaw, Blake, Jones, and Frye. Why not try him with Roy, LA and the like, to see if he can make them better also?


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

0 pts 5 assists 4 turnovers

Jack absolutely killed us tonight. 

LMA rushed 5-6 shots because he got the ball late in the shot clock and had to jack something up, thanks to our playmakers.

There are no positives you can take from this game. Brush it under the rug and hope you forget about it type of game. 

Our offense has absolutely no flow.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> Our offense has absolutely no flow.


Yep. And we can't play zone defense to save our lives. We need to cut that out now and play man-to-man. 

We've already had a Jarret Jack on this team before, his name was Randolph Childress. Don't make us live through the nightmare of seeing Jack start another game Nate.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Point guard play absolutely kills the Blazers again. Sergio probably had the best night tonight, and honestly it was the first positive point guard play I have seen this season from all of them. The statistics are deceptive in this game, because for the longest time the Blazers were over 50% from the field, they just couldn't get the set up to even get a shot off. I don't know how many time I saw Jack drive into the teeth of the defense, jump in the air, and look for somebody to bail him out. If Hubie Brown was watching he would have been going crazy. I know I was. Top it of with posession after posession of guy not getting Aldridge or Martell any shots, often not touching the ball. 

Also I would like to point out, whatever the Blazers are trying defensively with the zone right now is not working. If you watch what they are doing, and then go watch other teams play, you realize they are not understanding it when they are having to scramble as much as they do. Other teams guys are in the right positions, and not having to over react to confusion. They hardly have to move to react if they are doing it right. The young guys are being put in a position where they have to think to much. A prime example was at the end of the 3rd, they manned up and Martell ended up on CP3. He did a great job of defending him, forcing him to miss. The main thing was that he knew who he was defending and just concentrated on that one guy. With the defense the Blazers were running I saw them doing stupid things like double teaming Tyson Chandler in the post. Who in the hell needs to double team Chandler in the post, that guy couldn't score his way out of paper bag. Two guys running at the same perimeter player because of confusion. A continued major problem over the last few seasons. Please Nate just set up a simple system where you funnel your guys to our 2 bigs, hopefully going in a direction they are not comfortable with.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Waiting for Oden's blog on this game . . .

"Dang man, I wish I was out there helping . . . OK maybe not. But I can't wait to see the guys when they get back."


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This was a terrible game, but lets stop acting like the sky is falling. 

Jack is a terrible PG. Completley horrible. He is not the future or present. We should activley shop him along with all of our other mediocre palyers(Basically, anyone other than Oden, Roy, LMA, Webster, Rudy and probably Sergio) for a veteran PG. 

Aldridge rushed himself, which makes sence consitering the absurd hype following his last game(Some dude on RealGM claimed his upside was the next Tim Duncan! Nuts!!!). He will be better than he was tonight, but not as good as he was against SAS. 

Webster was a true dissapointment, but he only shot like 8 times. You cant really judge him by that. Like LMA, he is going to be better than tonight and worse than against SAS. I smell 13ppg, which would be awesome for a 20 year old player. His D needs much improvement, but again the kid cant even buy a Guiness.

Lets look at the single bright point, Roy proved to a certain degree that he isnt going to be a cripple all season due to his heel. He was pretty damb good tonight, although he has a wayz to go still.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ProZach said:


> And I want to time-travel to 2009. Time to get intoxicated and forget this game ever happened. As well as your remark about more LaFrentz...:lol:


Channing was known as a soft PF, and as we can see, he should not be playing center. I think it's time to give LaFrentz a shot. Raef can shoot, but he can also rebound and defend the lane. 

The Blazers really need a guard who can play some defense. I wonder if we could use Jack and Frye as trade bait to get Trenton Hassell or Delonte West. I'd love to have Delonte as our starting PG. Trade Jack, Frye, our 2009 1st round pick(unprotected). Heck, I think we could even use Earl Watson. And the Sonics would probably like to be rid of his contract.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Channing was known as a soft PF, and as we can see, he should not be playing center. I think it's time to give LaFrentz a shot. Raef can shoot, but he can also rebound and defend the lane.
> 
> The Blazers really need a guard who can play some defense. I wonder if we could use Jack and Frye as trade bait to get Trenton Hassell or Delonte West. I'd love to have Delonte as our starting PG. Trade Jack, Frye, our 2009 1st round pick(unprotected). Heck, I think we could even use Earl Watson. And the Sonics would probably like to be rid of his contract.



West yes, Watson no. Watson is horrible. He is a ball hogging "I'm going to get my shots" midget point guard. I have watched 2 games with Seattle so far this season, and in both, the portions of the games where the Sonics played horribly were when Earl Watson and Wally Szerbiak decided they were going to take all the shots and freeze Durant/Wilcox/Collison out of the offense. That is because both of them think they are better then they are, and when they aren't getting the attention, they make bad decisions in order to try and get it.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

jack again killed us.
Sergio/Blake combo at least moved the tempo up.
Blake does know how to move the ball, b/c he can at least run the floor, or drive to the paint w/o getting a turn-over or running into three guys trying to find someone to bail him out.

Not enough shots given to martel, and when he did get them they were ****ty shots rushed by jack's late pass
Not enough post play by LMA, see above.

When the opposing team shoots 25 trays, you know you've got a perimeter problem.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I did not see the game - but from the description it seems like PG defense is the issue. If this is really the case - I am thinking it might be time to see what Green can do with some extended burn. He is the best defender of this bunch and can shoot the long ball. Might be worth a try.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

It is time to get a veteran PG. Looking at the market, we could probably get Mike Bibby or Andre Miller for the right price. Both expire the same offseason as we are aiming to get under the cap, and both would insanley improve this team. 

I personally like Bibby because he would cost less.


----------

